# Twin separation



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I heard from someone about some twins getting separated and immediately searched the net for it... this surely is a very scary experience, the twins are in my prayers...



> MELBOURNE, Nov 17 (AFP) - Australian doctors admitted high-risk surgery to separate Bangladeshi twins who are joined at the head was "very fiddly" as the operation ballooned past 24 hours on Tuesday.
> 
> Two-year-olds Trishna and Krishna remained connected as the team of specialists worked through the night, way past the scheduled finish, to divide their brains and blood vessels.


source: 'Fiddly' Australia twin separation surgery passes 24 hours | My Sinchew


----------

